# 486 review on Cyclingnews



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Cyclingnews has a review of the KG 486 up on their site:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2004/reviews/look_kg486_2 

Like many of their reviews, it's light on the critical aspects and heavy on re-hashing the press release talking points, but it's a step above the Pez 'reviews,' I guess.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

I wonder why they didn't review the 585 and 555... Its wierd, since they are 2005 frames. Just the same with the 585 though, they don't make it in my size :-( -Which actually makes me wonder if it is all that strong, since they dont make an XXL for heavier riders...


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

In theory, this is a long-term test, as opposed to their 'first impression' features. Which is one reason I was disappointed with their lack of specific commentary. They'll probably do a 'first impression' type story on the 585 soon.
As for sizes, they're able to make one strong enough for Thor Hushovd, but maybe it's a custom? And I guess he's really not that tall, but at 180lbs. pretty beefy for a pro. You must be pretty big if you need a TT longer than 59, found on the biggest 486 and 555, but not on the 585. And if I were that big, I'd be hesitant about riding a frame around the 1kg mark, like the 585. Yet it is a bit strange they stop the sizes so soon on the 585. I could understand on a moncoque like the 486, but with the tube and lug construction of the 585 it shouldn't be that difficult to use some of the same elements and provide more sizes without too much extra tooling cost.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*486 se 2005*

Just ride it. The 486 is awesome.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Need i say more*

As you can see I dont like this frame I LOVE IT.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*??!!*

Hang on, are these ALL yours? Why on earth would you have 3 of the same bikes, set up similarly?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*truth*



peterpen said:


> Hang on, are these ALL yours? Why on earth would you have 3 of the same bikes, set up similarly?


ok, i did sell the red and white to upgrade into the 2005 se.
The blue is now a tt with easton attack aero bars. 
But since i have fallen into serious lust the 585 is on the way. Maybe just in time for christmas.
i hope to give a full review by mid Jan.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I would love to have had a 486, but coming from a Kestrel 200sci, it just looked too similar. I went with the 481sl to get a more traditional "looking" frame. I am sure the ride qualities of the 486 are very similar to my ride, and it was more of an asthetic thing then anything else. I wouldn't trade my 481 for anything made right now.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Yes I could indeed go with a 486 frame, and I allready own a 481, And yes indeed the 585 is below 1 kg, and therefor not an option for us heavier riders (195cm, 81kg now; hopefully ending on 76 befor la Marmotte), so yes I should buy the 486, but why on earth cant they make the 585 in XXL, is it due to bad manufacturing process ?? Even scott can do it with 2 frames.... And propably also Colnago...


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*585 at interbike*

Here are a few pictures from interbike of the 585.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Also a few 486*

I have to also say the new color schemes are best of class


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*486*

a few more


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*An all white...*

one I like...


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*And here is mine...*

I wasn't paying much attention to 486s until I saw the black one... then I had to get one.

the only pic I have... not a great pic...bike's being worked on...and pardon me about the messy basement


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank god Look finally abandoned that stupid seat binder bolt like on the 481's. I hate that thing. Hopefully they got rid of the stupid 25.0 seatposts too. Those were my only beefs with my frame. Sort of curious that they didn't use the new Look wheels on the bikes at interbike. Could this be a hint that easton is making them? They claim on their website to be designed and manufactured by Look.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*A few LOOK points*

1. The first 486 i bought replaced a older 281. Totally different ride. The 281 had way too much flex. The 486 has outstanding power transfer with no detectable flex.
2. The 2005 fork is a big improvement over the 2003. The o4 was better and the 05 is precise. As you know the 281 had a straight fork, the 2005 fork handles a bit like that one but not as harsh. I found the straight bladed fork could skip rather than stick a turn. The 2005 was tested recently without warning by a motorist who thought stop meant pause. Anyway i dove into an imediate 90 degree turn with out braking at 22+ and it was perfect. Good thing I would have lost that battle.
3. The LOOK wheels are not being imported any time soon by Veltec but are definatly not being made by Easton. 
4. BTW = the LOOK kg 486 SE leaning on my palm tree is a size 55 with DA10, Look cages, 3t BioMorphe Bars, ITM millenium crabon stem, LOOK post and KEO pedals on Ksyrium wheels. TOTAL weight 17.7lbs.
5. Too bad i diddnt read the "moderation quote" earlier. I cleraly am not in a moderation mode. However I have 5 drivers on my car insurance and all my cars are Volkswagens.
If thats worth anything.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*My absolute favorite*

This is the ONE.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I found someone in the US that claims they can get the wheels. They get stuff from Look directly somehow. They are able to circumvent Veltec somehow. That is where I got my carbon cages and seatpost from at a way cheaper price than anyone else. I have him inquiring about the cranks and wheels right now.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Cranks and Wheels*

I have the Look cranks going on the 585.
They are nice but truth is FSA has a new one for 05 that has the same BB setup as DA10. I believe it is the FSA sl k. for about $350.
Probably a more economical fit.
Love to hear how you do on the wheels.
Which of the two models are you wanting?
Word is Veltec "may" bring them in mid year.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Beautiful BIKE*

great build. 
I like the Black scheme.
Hey, which wheels are those?
What does it weigh in at?


----------



## symbo (Dec 7, 2004)

*481 SL question*

You guys obviously know something about the Look line.
so tell me your opinion. I live in France and went by Laurent Jalabert's shop to look around. I've been getting sick of my custom ti frame (have had it 10 years /new components 3 years ago). I like carbon frames - the idea of non-isotropic material properties to customize the ride quality - plus the low weight. so asked if they had any good deals.

Turns out their club had damaged a 481SL in my size (59) - (you might guess how rare that large size is here in france). the replacement frame will now be built up with the old components (basic ultegra/mavic open pro wheels - one season of use) and sold 2300 euro (about $2700). i had been looking at the Kuota bikes, which i could get a new bike with campy veloce for about that. or a friend in the states who can score me a one season used Merckx team sc with chorus and ksyrium black wheels for $1500 - not really impressed with the alu front triangle, but soo cheap.

But I like the idea of a truly experienced company with a refined build. I'm an engineer with some composites background and I know how tricky that material can be. If the refinement of the look frame is worth the cash, i don't mind spending it. I would then look to improve the components later.

I'm tall, 6 ft 1 and 175 lbs, fairly aggressive rider but don't race on the road (do the occasional mt bike marathon or XC) and ride the hilly south of france and pyrenees passes. is this bike too light, is it reasonably durable, etc?
Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Thanks...*



Mulowe said:


> great build.
> I like the Black scheme.
> Hey, which wheels are those?
> What does it weigh in at?


I need to take a better pic...the frames all greasy from being worked on etc...

BTW them are Hyperon Tubulars...usually I ride this 486 on tubular K-SLs...or Stratus DV tubulars... 

As for the weight...beats me....I think it's a little heavier than my C50 but probably not with the Hyperons tubies... you should see how light my steel Nag MXL w/Record-cf cranks gets with them wheels. Oh yeah...btw that Ergo stem weighs a ton... but I like it.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

I ride a 481SL, size 61. Its a great ride, especially the handling qualities stands out. It is not the stiffest bike around nor the lightest, but its got that great absorbing ability, that carbon is so famed for (even though you can get carbon frames that are stiffer and less absorbing than ALU). I mainly ride centuries and recreational and its a great bike for that. I haven't had the chance to ride it in the alps yet, but from what I've experienced so far, I dont think Id be dissapointed.
Reg. the weight Im 180 lbs and 6 ft 5, so you should have no problems on that account. But if you want a really stiff and agressive bike, perhaps you should look into either the 486 or the Scott CR1, which should be a masterpiece when it comes to Stiffness vs Weight ratio (STW).


----------

